# Sod horse meat



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Sod the horse meat in burgers, this is a lot more worrying


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

:lol: :lol: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Andi.k (Jan 5, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## RobHardy (Feb 25, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Monkey Hanger (Sep 29, 2012)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Pmsl :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

